# Windows Media Rights Manager V7 macintosh



## wphdds (Jul 29, 2004)

I m trying to view a site which claims to be mac friendly. Im using wm9 for mac and keep getting this error:


Windows Media Update 
In order to play this file, you need to upgrade your media player to a version compatible with Windows Media Rights Manager V7. Select View Compatible Players below to see a list of compatible media players.

If your current media player does not have a Windows Media Rights Manager V7 compatible version, you should select a different player with the Windows Media Rights Manager V7 identifier.

The hosts are not helpful. Please advise


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to the Mac forum, as you may get a better response here 

Does the player work in any other sites? I have found this:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/software/Macintosh/osx/readme.aspx#ipv6

However, that is for mac OS X, but I'm not sure which one you have.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Necrotic (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the same problem and I am using Windows 98 SE.

Whenever I open certain files, it brings me to this page:

http://windowsmedia.com/wmrm/wmrm.asp

What can we do to get around this and view our files??


----------

